# هل يوجد حد الردة في المسيحية؟



## aHmEd tIto (31 يوليو 2008)

*الموضوع دا من السلسلة و هوا سؤال بسيط 

لو حصل و حد ترك المسيحية و اختار اي ديانة اخري 

هل له عقاب في الدنيا ؟ بمعني ان من حق البشر معاقبته باي وسيلة

 و هل يكون له الحق في اهله ؟اقصد الموافقة علي زواج ابنته مثلا 

وهل له الحق ان يرث في والديه؟ ام يعامل معامله خاصة*


----------



## fredyyy (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد: الدين!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



ahmed tito قال:


> *لو حصل و حد ترك المسيحية و اختار اي ديانة اخري *
> *هل له عقاب في الدنيا ؟ بمعني ان من حق البشر معاقبته باي وسيلة*


 

*الذي يترك المسيحية لم يكن مسيحي من الأصل *

*فإذا اختار هذا أو ذاك فهذا لن يغير أصله *

*هو من الأصل خاطي*


*ليس من حق أي إنسان أن يعاقبه إذ أن له مطلق الحرية فيما يختار *


*وكل انسان يحصد ثمار ما زرع*

*لكننا لمثل هؤلاء نصلي من أجل رجوعهم لخلاص نفوسهم*

*لقد عرض المسيح على التلاميذ أن يمضوا *
*لكنهم تمسكوا به*

يوحنا : 6 

67 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِلاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ: «*أَلَعَلَّكُمْ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَمْضُوا*» 
68 فَأَجَابَهُ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ: «*يَا رَبُّ إِلَى مَنْ نَذْهَبُ؟ كلاَمُ الْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ عِنْدَكَ *
69 وَنَحْنُ قَدْ *آمَنَّا* وَ*عَرَفْنَا* أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ *الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ *






ahmed tito قال:


> *و هل يكون له الحق في اهله ؟اقصد الموافقة علي زواج ابنته مثلا*
> *وهل له الحق ان يرث في والديه؟ ام يعامل معامله خاصة*


 


*هذة حرية الأهل فيما يفعلون معه*

*لكن ليس هناك أي تحريض على أن يعادوه*

*مكتوب:*

*لوقا : 15*

11 وَقَالَ: «إِنْسَانٌ كَانَ لَهُ ابْنَانِ. 
12 فَقَالَ أَصْغَرُهُمَا لأَبِيهِ: يَا أَبِي أَعْطِنِي الْقِسْمَ الَّذِي يُصِيبُنِي مِنَ الْمَالِ. فَقَسَمَ لَهُمَا مَعِيشَتَهُ. 
13 وَبَعْدَ أَيَّامٍ لَيْسَتْ بِكَثِيرَةٍ *جَمَعَ الاِبْنُ الأَصْغَرُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَسَافَرَ إِلَى كُورَةٍ بَعِيدَةٍ* *وَهُنَاكَ بَذَّرَ مَالَهُ بِعَيْشٍ مُسْرِفٍ*. 
14 فَلَمَّا أَنْفَقَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ حَدَثَ جُوعٌ شَدِيدٌ فِي تِلْكَ الْكُورَةِ فَابْتَدَأَ يَحْتَاجُ. 
15 فَمَضَى وَالْتَصَقَ بِوَاحِدٍ مِنْ أَهْلِ تِلْكَ الْكُورَةِ فَأَرْسَلَهُ إِلَى حُقُولِهِ لِيَرْعَى خَنَازِيرَ. 
16 وَكَانَ يَشْتَهِي أَنْ يَمْلأ بَطْنَهُ مِنَ الْخُرْنُوبِ الَّذِي كَانَتِ الْخَنَازِيرُ تَأْكُلُهُ فَلَمْ يُعْطِهِ أَحَدٌ. 
17 *فَرَجَعَ إِلَى نَفْسِهِ* وَقَالَ: كَمْ مِنْ أَجِيرٍ لأَبِي يَفْضُلُ عَنْهُ الْخُبْزُ وَأَنَا أَهْلِكُ جُوعاً! 
18 *أَقُومُ وَأَذْهَبُ إِلَى أَبِي* وَأَقُولُ لَهُ: يَا أَبِي أَخْطَأْتُ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَقُدَّامَكَ 
19 وَلَسْتُ مُسْتَحِقّاً بَعْدُ أَنْ أُدْعَى لَكَ ابْناً. اِجْعَلْنِي كَأَحَدِ أَجْرَاكَ. 
20 *فَقَامَ وَجَاءَ إِلَى أَبِيهِ*. وَإِذْ كَانَ لَمْ يَزَلْ بَعِيداً رَآهُ أَبُوهُ فَتَحَنَّنَ *وَرَكَضَ وَوَقَعَ عَلَى عُنُقِهِ وَقَبَّلَهُ*. 
21 فَقَالَ لَهُ الاِبْنُ: يَا أَبِي أَخْطَأْتُ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَقُدَّامَكَ وَلَسْتُ مُسْتَحِقّاً بَعْدُ أَنْ أُدْعَى لَكَ ابْناً. 
22 فَقَالَ الأَبُ لِعَبِيدِهِ: أَخْرِجُوا الْحُلَّةَ الأُولَى وَأَلْبِسُوهُ وَ*اجْعَلُوا* خَاتَماً فِي يَدِهِ *وَحِذَاءً* فِي رِجْلَيْهِ 
23 *وَقَدِّمُوا الْعِجْلَ* الْمُسَمَّنَ وَاذْبَحُوهُ فَنَأْكُلَ وَنَفْرَحَ 
24 لأَنَّ ابْنِي هَذَا *كَانَ مَيِّتاً فَعَاشَ* وَكَانَ *ضَالاًّ فَوُجِدَ*. فَابْتَدَأُوا يَفْرَحُونَ


*فللتوبة مكان عند الله *​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الدين!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*




ahmed tito قال:


> *الموضوع دا من السلسلة و هوا سؤال بسيط
> 
> لو حصل و حد ترك المسيحية و اختار اي ديانة اخري
> 
> ...



اللي يترك الدين المسيحي و يعتنق اي ديانة اخرى او حتى يصير ملحد..ما راح يتغير اي شي...
يعني له حق في الارث و في كل شي عادي ما اختلف اي شي..
و اما عن الاهل..ففي اهل يتقبلون هذا الشي..و في اهل لا يتقبلون هذا الشي..فتعتمد على الاهل و طريقة تعاملهم مع ابنهم
ترك الدين ما فيه عقاب ارضي..لكن في عقاب سماوي...​


----------



## صوت الرب (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الدين!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*




ahmed tito قال:


> *الموضوع دا من السلسلة و هوا سؤال بسيط
> 
> لو حصل و حد ترك المسيحية و اختار اي ديانة اخري
> 
> ...


ليس له عقاب لأن المسيحية ليس فيها حد الردة
فألله لا يجبر إنسان على إتباع دينه ... 
فألله أعطى الإنسان الحرية الكاملة في إختيار الدين الذي يريده
و إذا لم يريد أن يكون مسيحيا و ترك ديانته المسيحية
لا يحق لأي كان أن يقوم بقتله أو تعذيبه أو معاقبته ...
لأنه كما قلت سابقا له حرية كاملة في ذلك
و طالما أن هذا الموضوع ضمن سلسلة المقارنة
فقم بمقارنة هذه التعاليم بديانتك ... و لاحظ الفرق


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الدين!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

+++ خلق الله الإنسان حراً مفكراً ، وأعطاه حرية إختيار الخير أم الشر .
+++ وبناء على هذه الحرية فى الإختيار ، سيحاسبه الله على إختياراته .
+++ وحرية الإختيار ، هى أساس العدالة فى المحاكمة الإلهية . 
+++ إذ لا عقاب لمن تم إجباره -- تحت تهديد القتل مثلاً -- على الخطأ ، ولا مكافأة لمن تم إجباره -- تحت التهديد بالفضيحة مثلاً -- على الخير .
+++ الإله الحق العادل ، لا يجبر الناس على أى شيئ ، مادام قد وضع يوماً للحساب ، فكيف يحاسبك على الفجور ما دام هو ملهمك به !!!! وكيف يكافئك على عبادته ، تحت التهديد بالقتل !!!!!!!!!
+++++ الإنسان الذى عنده شرف ، لا يقبل مديح المنافقين ، تحت تهديد الخوف ، فكيف يقبل الله بعبادة المنافقين ، تحت تهديد الخوف !! هل يليق ذلك بالله القدوس !!!!!!!!


----------



## أَمَة (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: الدين!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*




aHmEd tIto قال:


> *الموضوع دا من السلسلة و هوا سؤال بسيط *





aHmEd tIto قال:


> *لو حصل و حد ترك المسيحية و اختار اي ديانة اخري *
> 
> *هل له عقاب في الدنيا ؟ بمعني ان من حق البشر معاقبته باي وسيلة*
> 
> ...


 
أرأيت التوافق في ردود الاخوة يا أحمد؟
هذه هي المسيحية التي هي طريق نختارها بارادتنا للوصول بها الى الله المحب للبشر.
علمنا السيد المسيح الا ندين أحدا لكي لا يكون لنا دينونة.
لأن الدينونة له وحده... الرب والاله.
فهل الله عاجز عن معاقبة البشر لكن يطلب منهم معاقبة بعضهم كما يفعل الإسلام؟؟؟
الا ترى أن في حكم الردة في الإسلام خللا لا يتوافق مع قدرة الله؟​ 

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ونعمة​


----------



## My Rock (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: الدين!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟ *


----------



## basem2007 (1 أغسطس 2008)

لايوجد فى المسيحية ردة هناك حرية تامة  لك ما شئت بما يليق بنا كأولاد للة وهو ما يليق بهم


----------



## القسيس محمد (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: الدين!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



My Rock قال:


> *هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟ *



راجع المو ضوع ده زى ما قال الاخ ماى روك
]هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟ [/SIZE][/B]

سلام ونعمه


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة في المسيحية؟*




aHmEd tIto قال:


>





aHmEd tIto قال:


> *لو حصل و حد ترك المسيحية و اختار اي ديانة اخري *
> 
> *هل له عقاب في الدنيا ؟ بمعني ان من حق البشر معاقبته باي وسيلة*



لأ لأن أساس ديانتنا هو المحبة وليس الثواب والعقاب
وكمان عاوزة أقوللك ان لو واحد مسيحى ساب ديانتو فى ناس كتيرة اوى ممكن تشجعو محدش هيئذيه ولا هيعاقبو ولا أى حاجة 
إنما العكس صحيح




aHmEd tIto قال:


>





aHmEd tIto قال:


> *و هل يكون له الحق في اهله ؟ اقصد الموافقة علي زواج ابنته مثلا *



معتقدش أصل طالما مبقاش منهم هتبقى فى إختلافات كتيرة فى إطار الأسرة وبالتالى محدش هيقتنع برأيو 




aHmEd tIto قال:


>





aHmEd tIto قال:


> *وهل له الحق ان يرث في والديه؟ ام يعامل معامله خاصة*




ده بيبقى على حسب القانون وتشريعاته فى الموضوع ده

*أمــــــا بالنسبة للمسيحية عندنا* 
فهى ديانة حرية وربنا مديلنا كلنا حرية الإختيار يا إما نكون معاه وماشيين فى طريقو دايماً ونتصرف بالشكل اللائق بيه وبإسمه كأولاد لله
 يا إما انت حر فى تصرفاتك كإنسان عادى ولكن كأى إنسان سيحاسبك الله فى النهاية على أعمالك فى الدنيا 

رجـــــــاء محبة مراجعة هذا الرابط الذى وضحه لنا اخونا ماى روك لأهميته الشديدة فى الرد على سؤالك

*هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟ *

تقبل إحترامى
سلام المسيح​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة في المسيحية؟*

+++ إسمحوا لى بتوضيح ما قالته الأخت الحبيبة / ماريان ، لئلا يلتبس الأمر على الأخ الفاضل ، وهو : (( وكمان عاوزة أقوللك ان لو واحد مسيحى ساب ديانتو فى ناس كتيرة اوى ممكن تشجعو محدش هيئذيه ولا هيعاقبو ولا أى حاجة 
إنما العكس صحيح ))
+++ فهى تقصد أن الذين ذهب إليهم هذا الذى ترك المسيحية ، سيجد عندهم ، وعند المجتمع كله ، كل مساعدة .
+++ إنما العكس ، أى إن تركهم أحدهم وجاء إلى المسيح ، فإنه سيواجه -- من المجتمع -- بالأذية والعقاب .. إلخ .


----------



## i'm christian (6 أغسطس 2008)

*لا يوجد حد الرده فى المسيحيه
ببساطه لان ربنا مش بيجبر حد انه يمشى معاه ويطيعه
زى ما مش بيجبر حد انه يصلى او يبقى كويس
ربنا ادانا كل الحريه " حريه مجد اولاد الله "

المسيحيه ما فيهاش فروض
مافيهاش صلي بالطريقه كذا او البس كذا او اعمل و اعمل .... الخ
لكن فيها زى ما قال القديس اغسطينس " احب الله وافعل ما شئت "
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (7 أغسطس 2008)

بعد اجوبة اساتذتي و بعد اذنهم

بحب اقوللك .. انو فيما لو شفت حد متعصب او فرضاً قروي قتل بنتو او ابنو علشان ساب المسيحية .. دة يبقى مش مسيحي .. و مبيعتمدش على اي نص كتابي بفعلو دة .. ف بتعتبر جريمة بحق القانون و خطيئة بحق الله بصورة مؤكدة​


----------



## love2be (8 أغسطس 2008)

*ما حقيقة الفديو المنتشر على الموبيلات وهو قتل و تعذيب بنت مسيحية اسلمت و تم رمى قالب حجارة على رأسها 

حسب ما تم قوله ​*


----------



## أَمَة (8 أغسطس 2008)

love2be قال:


> *ما حقيقة الفديو المنتشر على الموبيلات وهو قتل و تعذيب بنت مسيحية اسلمت و تم رمى قالب حجارة على رأسها ​*
> 
> 
> 
> *حسب ما تم قوله *​


 
يبدو أنك تتكلم عن فديو قتل وتعذيب مسلمة
آمنت في المسيح.
يا ابني أقرأ الردود السابقة المفيدة تستفيد.
غريب انكم لا تحبون سوى قراءة المشاغبات.
هل انت أيصا خريج مدرسة المشاغبين؟​ 
الرب ينور عقلك​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة في المسيحية؟*



> ما حقيقة الفديو المنتشر على الموبيلات وهو قتل و تعذيب بنت مسيحية اسلمت و تم رمى قالب حجارة على رأسها
> 
> حسب ما تم قوله


*انا شفت الفيديو بيقولو البنت وجة في برنامج البيت بيتك وكان المذيع تامر امين ورد علية وقال اني البنت يذيدية من العراق وانا وانا بتفرج علية اكتشفت شئ مهم اهلها بيقولو الله واكبر الله واكبر ركز فية حبيبي ومشاء الله
وخد تاكيد لكلامي
دة غير الحلقة بتاعت البيت بيتك كان تامر ومصطفي بكري وردو وطلعو الادلة

http://www.copts.com/arabic/index2.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=2354&pop=1&page=0&Itemid=9







كليب مزيف ومفبرك.. ويهدف إلى إشعال الفتنة فى الإسكندرية! 
الأجهزة الأمنية: الواقعة غير صحيحة ومحاولة رخيصة لإثارة الفوضى والاضطرابات
سكرتير المجلس الملى: الكليب لفتاة عراقية تزوجت من خارج الطائفة اليزيدية!

كتب: حسن أبو شقرة
الفتنة نائمة لعن الله من أيقظها.. انتشر مؤخرا فى مدينة الاسكندرية كليب متداول على اجهزة التليفونات المحمولة لا تزيد مدته على الدقيقة ونصف بعنوان «مسيحية اسلمت» فداك يارسول الله يحمل بين تفاصيله بذور فتنة طائفية بين الاقباط والمسلمين.. ورغم اجماع الاراء في كافة الاوساط سواء القبطية أو المسلمة أو السيادية عن زيف هذا الكليب وانه لا يمت للواقع بصلة وان هناك من ينفخ فى نار الفتنة للوقيعة بين المسلمين والمسيحيين وخصوصا ونسيج الشعب المصرى واحد لا يتجزأ .. الا ان «الميدان» صرحت من جانبها على توخى الحذر والدقة والمصداقية فى تناولها لهذه القضية الشائكة لتوضيح الحقائق حتى لا ينساق ضعاف النفوس وراء هذه الشائعات الكاذبة الهدامة.
وبالعودة الى تفاصيل الكليب فهو لفتاة فى ربيع العمر ترتدى قميص احمر عارية الرأس غير واضحة الوجه لوضعها يديها حول رأسها معظم فترات الكليب ترتدى جيب طويل ، الكليب يصور الفتاة وسط حشد كبير من الاشخاص يحيطون بالفتاة بينما يقوم البعض بتصويرها عن طريق تليفوناتهم المحمولة والبعض الاخر يقذفها بالحجارة ويركلونها بأحذيتهم فى مناطق متفرقة من جسدها كما يظهر احدهم يضع قدمه على رأسها بعنف ويحاول الثانى عدلها على ظهرها لكى يتمكن من ضربها فى ذات الوقت التى تحاول هى اختباء رأسهاووجهها عنهم.
ثم يحاول احدهم تجريدها من ملابسها للجزء الاسفل من جسدها مما يجعلها تنتفض وتهم بالجلوس وهو ما يجعلهم يدفعونها على الارض ويتهافتون فى قذفها بالحجارة وركلها عدة مرات فى انحاء جسدها فى ذات الوقت الذى يقوم احدهم بالقاء حجارة كبيرة فوق رأسها عدة مرات بعد ان تمت تغطية الجزء السفلى لها الذى تعرى من قبل.
وتظهر الفتاة فى نهاية الكليب وتحيطها الحجارة من كل جانب وحجر كبير فوق رأسها وملقاة على وجهها وبجوار رأسها كمية من اللون الاحمر تشبه الدم ويختتم الكليب مذيلا الآية الكرية «بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم بأى ذنب قتلت».
طرحت القضية على عدد من القيادات السيادية والامنية.. أكد اللواء عبدالمجيد سليم مدير امن الاسكندرية بأن هذه الواقعة لم تحدث على الاطلاق مفيدا بأنه على دراية تامة بما يحدث فى كل شبر بالاسكندرية ويتم ابلاغه بجميع الاحداث والوقائع اولا بأول من جميع اقسام الشرطة.
وعلى الجانب الاخر اكدت جهة امنية سيادية ان هذا الكليب عار تماما من الصحة ولم تحدث هذه الواقعة على الاطلاق بالاسكندرية مضيفا انه مغرض وباطل مشيرا الي انه ايضا على دراية كاملة بأحوال واحداث المدينة كلها.
فى سياق متصل نفى المستشار احمد محمود رئيس نيابة المنتزه حدوث هذه الواقعة مؤكدا أنها لم تحدث فى دائرة المنتزه التى تم الترويج للشائعة الكاذبة بأن حدثت فيها واضاف رئيس نيابة المنتزه أن هذه الواقعة لم تعرض من قبل على النيابة ولم يتم اجراء اية تحقيقات بشأنها مؤكدا بعد مشاهدته للكليب انه مغرض ومفبرك وتم اعداده والترويج له لاشعال الفتنة النائمة بالاسكندرية.
الدكتور كميل صديق سكرتير المجلس الملى ورئيس لجنة الاعلام بالكنيسة المرقسية بالاسكندرية اكد أن هذا الموضوع لم تسمح به الكنيسة على الاطلاق وانه مفبرك ومغرض واستدل على ذلك الطريقة التى تم التعامل بها مع الفتاة.. وهى الرجم بالحجارة مشيرا الي أنها طريقة لا يتبعها المسلمون أو المسيحيون فى مثل هذه الحالات مضيفا انه عمل غير اخلاقى أو انسانى بل يشكل خطورة فى ذات الوقت على الشارع السكندرى الذى يعيش الان فى سلام ووئام بين افراد ونسيج المجتمع الواحد وذلك بفضل العقلاء منهم الذين هم على صلة بكل الاحداث المغرضة ووأدها فورا والسيطرة عليها.
وربط صديق توقيت انتشار الكليب بالاحداث الحالية لانتخابات المحليات مشيرا الى ان الاحداث السابقة التى شهدتها الاسكندرية كانت فى ذات التوقيت لانتخابات مجلس الشعب السابقة.
وأضاف سكرتير المجلس الملى أن هذا الكليب من المؤكد انه من خارج مصر لفتاة عراقية من الطائفة اليزيدية التى تم التعامل معها بهذه الطريقة بعد ان تزوجت بآخر من طائفة اخرى.
الاب يوحنا نصيف اكد على كذب الواقعة مؤكدا أنها خرافات مشيرا الي انه كان خلال الاسبوع الماضى فى زيارة للكنيسة المشار اليها وحضر العظة الاسبوعية مع القائمين على الكنيسة والاخوة المسيحييين فيها ولم يسمع اطلاقا عن هذه الواقعة على الاطلاق وأكد أن جميع الاخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين يعيشون الان فى سلام وامان فى جميع انحاء المدينة.
يحى تعلب خطيب احد المساجد بمنطقة العصافرة قبلى اكد للميدان بعد قيامه بالتحرى والسؤال من اقاربه الموجودين فى ذات المنطقة أن هذه الواقعة لم تحدث على الاطلاق بل هى مغرضة وملفقة يراد بها باطل ولا يوجد لها دليل فى الواقع.
المواطن صابر عشم الله من سكان المنطقة اكد ان هذه الواقعة لم تحدث على الاطلاق فى هذه المنطقة ولم يسمع بها احد من قبل واضاف أنه يسكن بجوار ا شقائه المسلمين فى سلام وامان تام ودائمين.
ويبقى السؤال الحائر من وراء هذا الكليب المغرض المفبرك بالاسكندرية وما المراد به خاصة ان المدينة تعيش فى سلام وامان.
(نقلا عن الميدان) 

والطائفة اليزيدية طائفة اسلامية

تقبل تحياتي اغريغوريوس*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة في المسيحية؟*

*انا شايفة الفيديو...في ألفيديو بنت عراقية من الطائفة اليزيدية اعتقد حبت واحد و اهلها قتلوها لان كان لازم تعتنق الدين الاسلامي عشان راح تتزوجه

و هذه عملوا قصة عليها و خبر في العربية

و بعدين حتى لو كانت مسيحية لماذا نحكم على افعال الناس؟ احكموا على الكتاب المقدس..هل أمر بحد الردة؟ أكيد لا..أذن ليس لديكم حجة

سلام المسيح*​


----------



## My Rock (8 أغسطس 2008)

love2be قال:


> *ما حقيقة الفديو المنتشر على الموبيلات وهو قتل و تعذيب بنت مسيحية اسلمت و تم رمى قالب حجارة على رأسها ​*
> 
> 
> *حسب ما تم قوله *​


 

بالرغم ان الخبر هو العكس
لكن ما دخلنا بالفيديوات و تصرفات الناس؟

انت سألت عن الشريعة و اجبناك من الشريعة, فلا يوجد حد ردة و اعطيناك الرابط الذي نوقش فيه الموضوع بكل تفاصيله

اذا عندك استفسار جديد فضعه في الرابط الذي ارسلته لك, و الا اكرمنا بسكوتك الكريم


----------

